
Verizon launching $80 5GB prepaid data plan - Rhapso
http://www.engadget.com/2010/07/21/verizon-launching-80-5gb-prepaid-data-plan-next-month-fivespot/
======
garyrichardson
Holy crap. US cell phone plans are starting to almost get as expensive as
Canadian ones. I don't like this trend. I was hoping Canadian plans would move
closer to US!!

